# D'Antoni wants to remain with Knicks



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> A day after clinching a playoff berth, Knicks coach Mike D'Antoni made it clear that he wants to remain in New York.
> 
> "I love what I do. I like my guys so it's all good," D'Antoni said after practice on Monday. "Again, I'm not focused on that per se [but] hypothetically ... I'd love to."
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/new-york/nba/news/story?id=6292878


----------

